# CharGriller Issues!!!



## jverdin (May 12, 2008)

I've had my char griller now for a year... I have the offset fire box. 

Here is my problem inside my grill on the lid and the side walls I've noticed bubbling and flaking... everytime I've grilled this season (which is when it appeared) I've scrapped more and more off before the que. It looks to me like metal or paint its reflective which is what makes me believe that... but inside the firebox I have nothing of the sort going on. 

I have recently had another issue it seems as though I can not get my CG hot enough no matter how much lump I have in there. I added Ceramic bricks to line the bottom to better distribute the heat could that possibly be it?


----------



## bigun (May 12, 2008)

I am not an expert by any measure of the word. But my first question about the heat would be what mods have you done. I know with my snp I had issues keeping the temp even until I added a charcoal basket, extended the chimney down and added a baffle. About the bubbling and flaking, how did you season the smoker when you got it? Is it possible to post pics of whats flaking off, Would probably help with identification of the problem.


----------



## kookie (May 12, 2008)

I don't think it is paint, I don't have a charcoal char-griller, but I have the gas char-griller with sfb and there is no paint on the inside just bare metal with veg. oil coated over it......... Did you spray it down with Pam or evo when you seasoned it?.....I know the instructions for mine model said to do it that way for the first time and to take it to 250 for 2 hours...............So I am thinking its cresote building up on you and thats not good.....That tends to be the colpret when there is flaking on the inside...............Hope that helps...............


----------



## geek with fire (May 12, 2008)

I'm with Kookie on this one.  It's been a long time since I saw the bare metal inside my chargriller, but I don't recall it ever having paint inside.  I'm wondering if it wasn't some kind of spray on seasoning that has plastisized (or something spelled very similar to that, eh?).  I think if I questioned it at all, I would coat the inside of the smoker with Crisco and light a holly h3ll fire a couple of times.  This would clean it out and give you a good pre-seasoning.

Secondarily, as far as temp goes, not sure if we have enough info, but these are the things I normally ask:
1.) Are you going by the stock temp gage?  Don't, it sucks.  Mine is every bit of 75-100 off at any given time.  Use an oven probe, or an inexpensive digital thermo.  You will be most pleased with the results.
2.)  I always hate asking this, but it has to be done?  When the side firebox was mounted to the smoking chamber, was the football sized knockout openening removed?  If not, you won't get enough air flow the bring your temps up.
3.)  If step 1 and 2 are good, the next thing is to make sure you are getting enough air flow underneath the charcoal basket in the firebox.  While others will agree that a custom basket is best, in the short term you can lift up the stock grate with some rocks, or something similar.  Anything that allows the ash to settle below, and still allow the air to fuel the lump.

Hope this helps.  If not, fire back with some more details, and we'll have you melting steel in no time.


----------



## teeotee (May 12, 2008)

What geek said ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One other question i hate to ask but .............. do you dump the ash pan from the sfb on a reular basis ? Left stock these things will choke out pretty quickly. I could get about 4 horus before needing to empty the ash pan. 

Now i've modded (added a basket and raised it 2 - 3 inches) and i can do a 12 hour cook with no dumping of ash needed.

Good luck with it ... any other questions just ask.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 12, 2008)

Did you use the pit as grill recently and have a hot fire. You could have charred the residue left from smoking and it could be flaking off. Like geek said It's been a long time since I have seen metal on the inside of the smoker. A hot fire and reseasoning might be in order.

Jason


----------



## chargrilled (May 12, 2008)

This is what I experienced this weekend. Been usin the heck outta the SFB then rolled some chix last weekend rotis and got the main chamber pretty warm before putting them on.  Then SFB again this weekend and flakes were fallin. No paint, no taste (yes i tasted one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) but came down on my ribs and looked ugly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I took a can of comp air outta the computer room and blew them off my ribs and all was well.  Before next smoke Im gonna spray er down and clean er out, reseason and resume.  Ill bet that was the culprit
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## jverdin (May 13, 2008)

I've been diligent in removing the flaking or bubbling. Yeah My first Que was some Half chicks right after that I noticed it.

As far as mods 
I have expanded metal in the SFB.
I use the the drier vent to come down about 1.5" above the grate.
I use Alum. Foil around all the edges to seal it.
I placed Ceramic Brick on the bottom of the Main cooking area.
I use a digital temp. gauge.
I'll reason this weekend. What do you guy generally season the grill with I used veg. oil the first time. I do have some butter flavored crisco though... (ummmm crissss..cooo...). Last time I just went down to the gas station and picked up some firewood.


----------



## ncdodave (May 13, 2008)

what ever you do dont use that buttered flavored crisco. it is terrible to use for seasoning weather its a smoker or good ole cast iron pots. My chargriller pro is only a few months old and ive smoked 4 to 6 times and havent had your problems. I use 2 good oven thermometers inside the smoke box for temps and my smoker gets hot to 250 in about 20 minutes. very nicely. I havent had a problem with its temperature control either. I got a heavy 13 1/2" square of 3/4 expanded steel for the new fire grate above the ash tray so i can just slide out the ash tray when needed. my chimney goes down to 1" above the cooking grate and I took off the cap and put a 3" rain guard on the top. the intake for the fire box stays wide open as does the chimney. If i over load the firebox i slightly turn down the air intake slightly. never had any problems. beautiful smoke every time. BTW i put stove gasket on the back side of the lid to reduce the smoke escape. not much comming out of the sides.
back to seasoning, use bacon grease, lard, or white crisco. i use vegetable oil in a spray bottle when i dont have the first 3 available. Ive lost most of the powder coating off the fire box outside but i dont worry about that. My smoker is for low and slow only if im grilling or cooking over 275 i use one of my weber kettles. However, i have used them as smokers also and they function well as both. I hope you get your 'que happy and seasoned again and over the peeling. Im doing pastrami this weekend cant wait to pick up those massive briskets from my meat supplier my daughter wants a hawiaan 16 luau for her 16th so im smoking a pigglet on the smoker over night instead of burrying ill post pics next week.


----------



## jverdin (May 23, 2008)

I ended up scraping it all off and reasoning it... Doing some porkchops this weekend. God willing a lot more!!

I did some more modding while I was at it... I used a pcs of 1x1 angle iron on ea. side of the lid bolted it on so the lid ever so gently rested against it. I also sandwiched a pc of stove gasket btw it and the grill. I through some newspaper in there just as a test and it worked reallt well.

I have to give some props to ncdodave on this he was a huge help!


----------



## watermelonslim (May 23, 2008)

Can you post some pics? I think I am going to attempt something like this very soon (this weekend if the weather permits).


----------



## jverdin (May 23, 2008)

of which part? I'll provide you some pics sure. I'm assuming your talking about the L brackets. Just make sure you buy steel angle iron. the hardest part is drilling the holes in place and there is a reason for not measuring them out. If thats what you want I'll send you some instructions it took about 1.5 hour from cutting to mounting. 

oh and make sure you paint them with Grill Paint. the whole thing will cost you about $20 to do... I'm hoping to figure something out for the backside soon.


----------



## watermelonslim (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I was talking about the angle iron and stove gasket mod. Some pics/instructions on that would be great. I've been trying to figure out how I'm going to seal this thing up so I can put a stoker on it...


----------



## jverdin (May 27, 2008)

*Materials *

_1x 1" x 1" x 1/8" x 48" Steel Angle Iron_
_1x 1/4 x 1/16" x 48" Alum. Angle Iron (Non-Galv.)_
_9x 1/4-20 x 3/4 SS button cap screws_
_9x 1/4-20 SS LockNuts _
_14x 1/4 SS Flat Washers_
_1x 5/8" x 74" Long Stove Gasket_
_2x C-Clamps_
_1x 5/16" Drill bit (make sure it has flats on the bottom of the bit)_
_1x Sharpened Metal Punch_

Instructions:
Measure off the sides of the smoker.
Cut the (1) angle into two lengths to match measurement
_Keep in mind that you also need to lift the top of the grill to make sure the hinge will still fit._

Mark the placement of the Angle Iron on the left side first
You will have to remove the screw for the warming rack.
Clamp the Angle to the side
Punch a start position (approx. 1.5" from the end of the angle)and drill 2 new holes in place!
_I deliberately wiggled my bit around the hole to allow for some movement._

Move to the inside of the grill and drill the hole for the warming rack.
Repeat these steps for the right side but drill 3 holes
_the thrid should be right about center I bet like mine the side has warped this is the reason for the 3rd hole._

Once your done with either side bolt it into position the hole should allow for slop so use a hammer to tap it against the lid. 
Loosen the bolts cut the gasket to length.
Using your finders and a straight slot screw drive wedge in one side of the gasket into the gap between the angle and the side of the smoker.
Tight bolts.
Remove the lid.
On back bottom half of the smoker just below where the lid would sit you will see to circular draws you need to measure between them.
Cut the (2) angle to length.
Drill 4 Holes Equally spaced.
Clap the angle on to the lid Drill Holes USE A PUNCH.
Bolt the angle into place.
On the sides I found it that having a little  wiggle room to tap the lid in place made all the difference so I wouldn't measure off the hole and get exact measurements.

On the back it will scratch the back of the grill a little bit... but this is easily painted.

You will have some smoke coming out of the corners but its minor compared to having the entire side or back of the smoker venting heat.


----------



## watermelonslim (May 27, 2008)

WOW!!! AWESOME post!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## x-factor (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great info and pictures.  I may do those mods shortly on my cgsp.


----------

